# My RR



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Just thought Id share some pics of my 9 week RR(Rhodesian Ridgeback) with you all:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

gorgeous pup indeed


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely puppy, what a sweetie


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Awwwwww what a sweetie, I just love puppies


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

oh what a lovely puppy


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely sweet piccys keep them coming


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww lovely soooo sweet


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Thought Id upload a few more pics for you all


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

More great pic's, she's going to be a big gal


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely rich colour she is


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

stunning and hugeeeeee for 9 weeks


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I want one! shes adorable


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

She is sooo cute! I never seen one before.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Just thought id add another photo, shes nearly 4 months old now



















sorry about writing on the last pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is a very lovely and sweet looking dog, I bet she loves all the christmas decorations


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she has grown, isnt she lovely,.....


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Awww she is soooo prety!


----------

